# Pumpkin really works!



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I've always had problems with soft stools, and combined with the fact that my puppy is a finicky eater, I've gone through several different brands of dry kibble (always transitioning slowly over 2 weeks). In an effort to harden her stool one day about 2 weeks ago I started giving her plain yogurt with her food, as I read that the good bacterias would help regulate her digestion and firm it up a bit. Disaster! For the next 3 days she had horrible diarrhea and I had to wash her butt several times a day, which resulted in her sides getting matted from all the washing. Not what I wanted at all. I had been very carefully monitoring how much she was eating and trying to get her to eat a little more (she's quite thin, the hair is misleading, there are no ribs showing but still very slender). And then I had to go and mess her system up! 

After a 24 hour "rest" I put her on a 1/2 cooked chicken breast 1/2 boiled rice diet (which she just wolfed down). She got better and I started introducing the kibble back, but I was getting frustrated. I had been feeding her brands that are considered the best on the market, and she had continuous soft stools (i.e. sticking to the grass). My hubby was getting on my case because I didn't follow the breeder's recommendation to feed Purina Pro Plan (I think it's a good food, but not the best out there, still has some fillers and ingredients I don't consider ideal). I was getting ready for her first show and didn't want her to have a poopy butt there!

Finally my poor hubby, who was trying to help me out, came across an article about high quality puppy diets. It said the highest quality puppy food is so pure it mimicks milk that the puppy gets from its mother. Babies on a milk only diet have soft stools. (It was starting to make sense). It suggested adding pumpkin to harden the stool. I heard of adding pumpkin before, but it confused me because pumpkin is full of fiber and fiber is supposed to make you "go". Apparantly, pumpkin has the other kind of fiber, I can't remember all the specifics, but I used a can of pureed pumpkin (make sure it's just mashed pumpkin and not actually pumpkin pie filling, that's got sugar and spices in it and you don't want to give that to your dog). I give her 1 teaspoon mixed into her kibble in the morning and 1 at night with her dinner feeding. And it really works! For the first time her stools have firmed up and I can pick thm up off the grass with the poop bag without it getting stuck to the grass and her butt. It also means that the food isn't disagreeing with her, it's just the way her body digests it, she seems to have a sensitive system. I'm feeding her Innova puppy food and would rather give her that and a little pumpkin than a lesser quality food that has fillers, preservatives and is more processed. So for anyone that has soft stool probems I would highly recommed trying the pumpkin - I'm glad I did.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, the funny thing about pumpkin is that it works for both soft stools AND stools that are too hard. It's like it evens things out!

If she has a bit of a sensitive tummy, you might want to consider putting her on a probiotic. Kodi had some trouble last winter, and the vet suggested starting him on one. Since he shows regularly, and even though he seems to have a lot of fun showing, it can be stressful too, I give him extra on the days we are competing. (as per label recommendations) It has kept him comfortable and regular since then. I use O'Paws Digestive Performance, which was recommended by both my trainer and my vet.

Even though yogurt does contain some bacteria, very little of it actually can make it past the digestive juices in the stomach, and into the gut, where it is needed. Also, if you have a dog who is at all sensitive to cows milk, yogurt is likely to cause a problem. (though many dogs tolerate it just fine!)


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Is the secret mixing the pumpkin into the kibble? Because I gave Momo pumpkin twice and she basically turned her nose. So much for that.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes. I mix it in with the kibble but first I heat it up in the microwave for a few second because she doesn't like it cold. I also add a *little* bit of hot water to the kibble to make it more enticing. I would go with small amounts first and really spread it around the kibble to "hide" it.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks! Once I get back home tomorrow (Yay!!!), I'll give it a try.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I got this from my vet and it worked wonders on Whimsy's sensitive stomach/digestive upsets. Comes in little packets....30 to a box. I keep them on hand.



Dietary Considerations
FortiFlora is a nutritional supplement for dogs and has been formulated to achieve the following characteristics: 


•Contains a special strain of probiotic that has been proven to promote intestinal health and balance 
•Contains a guaranteed amount of live active cultures 
•Promotes a healthy immune system 
•Contains high levels of antioxidant Vitamins A, E, and C 
•Excellent palatability
How does FortiFlora work?
FortiFlora may help nutritionally manage dogs with diarrhea in many situations, including: 

•Stressful situations such as boarding or change in home environment 
•Diet change or consumption of inappropriate foods 
•Soft stool in puppies 
•Antibiotic therapy 

Ask your veterinarian how FortiFlora can help your dog’s diarrhea.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

If your dog like ice cubes... Try freezing the pumpkin in ice cube trays or mini muffin pans...don't know about you but we could never get through a can without it going bad. And also the pumpkin on their beards really both me. My boys love thir little pumpkinsicles. They also get it with their meals 1/2 ounce each meal (1/2 a mini muffin) It has done wonders...both firming up Jasper and loosening up Cash.


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

We also use the Forti Flora with Mojo (along with a high fiber diet). His GI tract would get upset and then an overgrowth of clostridium would kick in whenever he got stressed -- even good stress associated with classes or spending lots of time at the park. Had a heck of a time figuring out what was going on with him until my vet got a gastroenterologist involved. Incredibly expensive testing for a simple solution that appears to have worked. 

You guys ever feel like taking care of a dog has gotten a whole lot more complicated than it used to be?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> If your dog like ice cubes... Try freezing the pumpkin in ice cube trays or mini muffin pans...don't know about you but we could never get through a can without it going bad. And also the pumpkin on their beards really both me. My boys love thir little pumpkinsicles. They also get it with their meals 1/2 ounce each meal (1/2 a mini muffin) It has done wonders...both firming up Jasper and loosening up Cash.


I keep it in the freezer too. I didn't have mini-muffin pans, so I just put dollops on a piece of wax paper and slid it onto the freezer shelf. When they were frozen, I peeled them off the wax paper and put them in a freezer bag.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Karen, I do that EXACT thing with Tillie's sweet potato!! we are SUCH genius's!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Cindi:

Yes, it does seem much more complicated that when we were kids and the family dog was delighted to hear the electric can opener start opening his can of Alpo.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I consulted Sabine and informed her of Lizzie's digestive issues and the recipe she gave me has a lot of sweet potato in it. It has worked wonders for her.


----------

